# The Lord of the Rings Club



## Ever (Aug 27, 2011)

I felt that this forum was in desperate need of one of these, so um...yeah.

Anyway, my favorite characters are:
1. Legolas
2. Gandalf
3. Gimli
4. Sam

*Members List*

Everglider
Cloudy
Elliekat
Ashton van Helsing
Phantom
Mockingjay
Epicpeanut


----------



## Cloudsong (Aug 28, 2011)

o: CAN I JOIN :D?

You has most of my favorites too, but replace Sam with Ancalagon :3
1: Legolas
2: Gandalf
3: Gimli
4: Ancalagon The Black


----------



## Elliekat (Aug 28, 2011)

AW YEAH. THIS IS GREAT. I'd love to join! You should add in the Hobbit and the Silmarillion because those are great too!


----------



## Ever (Sep 1, 2011)

I read The Hobbit and loved it, but when I started The Fellowship of the Ring, I thought that it was boring. However, now that I've seen the movies I've decided to start reading it again.


----------



## ... (Sep 1, 2011)

Yay! Joining plz~

I've read the Hobbit and DEVOURED the main LoTR trilogy (Not actually a trilogy but it's just much easier than calling it otherwise) but could never get into the Silmarillion. It's just way too different for me. XP


----------



## Ever (Sep 2, 2011)

What is that about, anyway?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't read the books, it's worse than the Bible, but the movies were much better.


----------



## ... (Sep 3, 2011)

Everglider said:


> What is that about, anyway?


The Silmarillion, I presume you mean? It's essentially a history of Middle-earth and accounts of the Elves and Dwarves, history of the kings, Morgoth's uprising and defeat, etc. It's like a history book for the LoTR universe.


----------



## Ever (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh that's awesome! Phantom, I'm assuming you want to join...?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 6, 2011)

So THAT'S who Legolas is!
I had no idea they were from LotR.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah I'll join... just in it for the movies though.


----------



## Ever (Sep 7, 2011)

Actually, I kind of agree with you, Phantom. I'm reading the books now, but they're a little meh. I loved The Hobbit, though.


----------



## Michi (Sep 11, 2011)

The booked are a bit dry and I frequently have arguments with a friend in which I call them boring. However, dryness (at least in this case) does not equal bad. The movies are quite freaking amazeballs. Plus ten.
And I love the Silmarillion.
And I'm joining. So much.

And Legolas > everything


----------



## Epicpeanut (Oct 21, 2011)

Join. I've read the whole series including the Hobbit and the Silmarillion, and I absolutely loved them! Never saw the movies though. Go  Gimli!


----------

